# Building a Whitebox Gaming Laptop



## Miyth (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright- my old Thinkpad T43p is on it's last legs. It was a reliable machine, but broke down pretty consistently, and no longer can support the work I do in Maya 8.5, let alone handling modern games.

I am in the market looking to buy a Whitebox laptop. Awhile back I'd tried going with a Compal IFL90 and was very disappointed with the way Ibuypower.com put it together. (Any gaming application or processor intensive application- including Photoshop CS3- experienced a ridiculous mouse-lag).

So I've decided to turn over and try doing what worked for me with Desktops and build my own.
I'd like something that can support a decent Nvidia card (8700 or 8600), but my main emphasis is on delivering raw processing power without turning it into a "desktop replacement" laptop. (I'd like something with a 14" or 15" screen to keep it portable).

Right now, the one I'm considering iss the ASUS C90 http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=23&l2=126

Which seems good- but I have on major problem: Nobody appears to sell whitebox laptops. I've been searching around Newegg, Tigerdirect.com and other places- but I can't find any online retailer willing to sell whitebox laptops to consumers.

Does anybody here know a reputable place to find a Whitebox ASUS C90, or some equivilent? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## covert Death (May 26, 2008)

sorry im just now seeing this, im sure you already have gotten your laptop by now, but www.pcmicroworks.com is the best place for a whitebox laptop... for anyone else wanting one go here, for about 1500$ you can own a 2000-2500$ laptop and they are reliable


----------

